# Sismos  Portugal -  2016



## Miguel96 (5 Jan 2016 às 14:23)

Links úteis

*Sismos Portugal:*

IPMA - Actividade Sísmica
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismicidade/

IPMA - Shake Map
http://shakemap.ipma.pt/

IPMA - Comunicados
http://shakemap.ipma.pt/

IPMA - Sentiu um sismo?
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/informe/

Centro Vulcanologia e Avaliação de Riscos Geológicos Universidade Açores
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/paginas/sismicidade.aspx

Instituto Geofísico Infante D Luiz
http://idl.ul.pt/node/246

Centro de Geofísica de Évora
http://www.cge.uevora.pt/

Geofono 1Hz em Ponta Delgada
http://wpsmap.com/plot/

Consultar dados de sismometros em Portugal (by fablept)
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/sismol...-sismometros-em-portugal-6204.html#post310827



*Sismos Europa/Mediterrâneo:*

European-Mediterranean Seismological Centre
http://www.emsc-csem.org/

Geofon Potsdam
http://geofon.gfz-potsdam.de/eqinfo/list.php

*Sismos Global:*

U.S. Geological Survey - U.S. Geological Survey
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2016 às 10:48)

*Magnitude    4.3
Region    AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL* 
Date time    2016-01-19 09:45:58.0 UTC
Location    38.10 N ; 26.30 W
Depth    5 km

http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=483163


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Jan 2016 às 11:04)

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 19-01-2016 08:45
_2016-01-19 08:45:00_
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 19-01-2016 pelas 08:45 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 4.1 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 50 km a Oeste-Noroeste dos Mosteiros (S. Miguel). 

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Mosteiros, S. Miguel. 

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. 


Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IPMA na Internet (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Jan 2016 às 14:18)

Bem ... este dia está animado no que diz respeito a sismos sentidos pela população da ilha de São Miguel ...

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 19-01-2016 11:31
_2016-01-19 11:31:00_
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 19-01-2016 pelas 11:31 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 3.0 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 10 km a Este-Sudeste de Água Retorta (S. Miguel).

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II/III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Água Retorta (S. Miguel).

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IPMA na Internet (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).


----------



## lserpa (19 Jan 2016 às 15:15)

Já se registaram até agora 14 sismos de magnitude superior a 2.0 (Richter)


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2016 às 09:17)

*Magnitude    3.3
Region    AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL*
Date time    2016-01-25 06:23:10.0 UTC
Location    37.87 N ; 25.08 W
Depth    1 km

http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=484273


----------



## lserpa (25 Jan 2016 às 11:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Magnitude    3.3
> Region    AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL*
> Date time    2016-01-25 06:23:10.0 UTC
> Location    37.87 N ; 25.08 W
> ...


Sentido II/III Nordeste (E Maciço da Povoação)


----------



## Hugois (7 Fev 2016 às 15:53)

No IGN indicam que houve um abalo de magnitude 4.9 perto do arquipélago da Madeira, no IPMA ainda não atualizaram.
http://www.ign.es/ign/layoutIn/sismoDetalleTerremotos.do?evid=ign2016cqtf


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2016 às 22:42)

Magnitude    3.5
Region    AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
Date time    2016-02-07 14:57:59.0 UTC
Location    36.78 N ; 10.90 W
Depth    3 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=487208


----------



## fablept (31 Mar 2016 às 13:31)

> Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge
> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 10:50 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 31 de março foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 12 km a NNW dos Rosais, ilha de São Jorge.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Abr 2016 às 21:58)

Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 01:37 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 2 de abril foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,6 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 66 km a SE de Porto Judeu, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em São Pedro, concelho de Angra do Heroísmo.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

CVARG/CIVISA




Confesso que não senti nada mas uma amiga minha diz que sentiu aqui em Angra ...

O IPMA não emitiu nenhum comunicado em relação a este sismo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2016 às 13:12)

*Magnitude    4.6
Region    AZORES ISLANDS REGION*
Date time    2016-04-05 05:50:34.4 UTC
Location    40.21 N ; 29.60 W
Depth    10 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=498653

*Magnitude    4.7
Region    AZORES ISLANDS REGION*
Date time    2016-04-05 05:51:48.9 UTC
Location    40.37 N ; 29.42 W
Depth    10 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=498651


----------



## fablept (11 Abr 2016 às 13:41)

Sismo sentido em São Miguel





@Google Maps/CVARG


> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 11:27 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 11 de abril foi registado um evento com magnitude 1,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 4 km a W das Furnas, ilha de São Miguel.
> De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas Furnas, concelho da Povoação.
> O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.
> 
> @CVARG



Este sismo tem epicentro muito próximo do episódio sísmico do vulcão das Furnas no início de 2015, profundidade muito reduzida (tb comum do episódio sísmico) mas pelo que estive a ver na estação sísmica CMLA o sismo veio isolado. Se houver um incremento da sismicidade na zona, o CIVISA/PROCIV há-de comunicar.


----------



## fablept (17 Abr 2016 às 15:18)

Sismo Sentido em São Miguel

*Mag 3.5 às 12:05*



> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 17-04-2016 pelas 12:05 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 3.8 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 16 km a Sul-Sudeste de Ribeira Quente (S. Miguel).
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na Vila da Povoação.
> 
> @IPMA


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Abr 2016 às 17:22)

*Earthquake Report* ‏@ShakingEarth  3m3 minutes ago
Earthquake ! *M 4.7 MADEIRA ISLANDS, PORTUGAL REGION* http://dlvr.it/L7rsBC


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Abr 2016 às 13:29)

*POP UP:*

Magnitude    3.9
Region    MADEIRA ISLANDS, PORTUGAL REGION
Date time    2016-04-30 07:14:35.8 UTC
Location    32.85 N ; 12.88 W
Depth    100 km

http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=503744

***Two Separate Earthquakes each at 3.9 magnitude in the Portugal Region only 17 minutes apart***


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mai 2016 às 10:07)

Magnitude *ML 3.5*
Region PORTUGAL
Date time 2016-05-14 06:58:36.6 UTC
Location 38.19 N ; 9.39 W
Depth 48 km
Distances 63 km S of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 517,802 / local time: 07:58:36.6 2016-05-14 
38 km SW of Sesimbra, Portugal / pop: 41,134 / local time: 07:58:36.6 2016-05-14 

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=506474#summary


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (14 Mai 2016 às 17:38)

Novo sismo hoje, de Magnitude 3, pelas 15:56, a SW de Cascais:

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismicidade/


----------



## fablept (4 Jun 2016 às 14:18)

Sismo sentido nas Furnas (Ilha São Miguel - Açores), às 12:36.
Mag 2.0
INT III - Furnas



> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 12:36 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 4 de junho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,0 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 4 km a W das Furnas, ilha de S. Miguel.
> 
> De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas Furnas, concelho da Povoação.
> 
> O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


----------



## fablept (12 Jun 2016 às 23:16)

Sismo sentido (III) em São Miguel (Ginetes), Mag 3.6 às 17:04, a sueste dos Ginetes.



> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 17:05 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 12 de junho foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,6 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 41 km a W dos Ginetes, ilha de S. Miguel.
> 
> De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nos Ginetes, concelho de Ponta Delgada, ilha de S. Miguel.
> 
> ...


----------



## lserpa (25 Jun 2016 às 01:01)

Parece quase a terra tremeu no grupo oriental... Magnitude 5,1 (Richter) até a barraca abana!!!


----------



## fablept (25 Jun 2016 às 04:19)

Não senti o sismo. Mas para a magnitude do sismo, estranho as poucas réplicas..


----------



## fablept (26 Jun 2016 às 15:08)

Actividade sísmica ao largo da Ilha Graciosa



> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que desde as 10:28 (hora local) do dia 25 de junho, tem vindo a ser registada atividade sísmica numa região epicentral localizada no mar, entre 9 a 11 km a WSW da ilha Graciosa. Até ao momento foram registados 28 eventos, todos de baixa magnitude, tendo o mais forte ocorrido às 10:59 com magnitude 1.5 ML (Richter). Não há informação de qualquer evento ter sido sentido pela população.
> 
> O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.



Algures por ali? O CIVISA bem que podia colocar uma imagem com o epicentro dos sismos.....




@Google Maps

A zona da Graciosa sempre teve alguma actividade sísmica, no ano passado houve alguma acitividade ao largo da Graciosa (Fossa Oeste Graciosa), anos atrás houve outra actividade sísmica que fez com que alguns cientistas do CVARG se deslocassem à Graciosa para fazer medições.

Esta actividade começou algumas horas depois do sismo 5.1 na Falha da Glória, mas a Crista Média Atlântica esta semana tem tido alguma actividade (sismo 6.1 no dia 25) e uma série de sismos >M4 em  Reykjanes Ridge (perto da Islândia).


----------



## fablept (10 Jul 2016 às 13:03)

> Atividade sísmica a W da ilha do Faial
> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que desde as 16:58 (hora local) do dia 9 de julho, tem vindo a ser registada atividade sísmica numa região epicentral localizada no mar, entre 20 a 30 km a W da ilha do Faial. Até ao momento foram registados 39 eventos, todos de baixa magnitude, tendo o mais forte ocorrido às 06:48 do dia 10 de julho com magnitude 2,6 ML (Richter). Não há informação de qualquer evento ter sido sentido pela população.
> 
> O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.



Fonte:
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Paginas/home-cvarg.aspx


----------



## lserpa (12 Jul 2016 às 01:37)

E continua a atividade acima da média.


----------



## fablept (12 Jul 2016 às 13:48)

Segundo o CVARG


> Atividade sísmica a W da ilha do Faial - atualização
> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que desde as 16:58 (hora local) do dia 9 de julho, tem vindo a ser registada atividade sísmica numa região epicentral localizada no mar, entre 20 a 30 km a W da ilha do Faial. Até ao momento foram registados 63 eventos, todos de baixa magnitude, tendo o mais forte ocorrido às 02:26 do dia 12 de julho com magnitude 2,9 ML (Richter). Não há informação de qualquer evento ter sido sentido pela população.
> 
> O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.



Assim por alto contei na estação sísmica de São Jorge mais de 10 sismos registados desde as 00h de hj, sendo que a maioria ocorreu depois do sismo de Ml 2.9


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jul 2016 às 13:09)

*Magnitude    M 5.2
Region    AZORES ISLANDS REGION *
Date time    2016-07-14 08:36:26.5 UTC
Location    41.22 N ; 29.82 W
Depth    10 km
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=518204


----------



## PedroMAR (22 Jul 2016 às 00:19)

Alguem para os lados de Évora / Viana do Alentejo que tenha sentido algum sismo. Já esteve a ver em vários sites e até agora não aparece nada


----------



## PedroMAR (22 Jul 2016 às 00:31)

PedroMAR disse:


> Alguem para os lados de Évora / Viana do Alentejo que tenha sentido algum sismo. Já esteve a ver em vários sites e até agora não aparece nada


http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=519522


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jul 2016 às 01:22)

> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 22-07-2016 pelas 00:11 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um *sismo de magnitude 2.8* (Richter) e *cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 8 km a Este-Nordeste de Alvito*.
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e* foi sentido com intensidade máxima III* (escala de Mercalli modificada) *na região de Alvito*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2016 às 06:57)

> *Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 30-07-2016 03:17*
> Informação Sismológica Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 30-07-2016 03:17 O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 30-07-2016 pelas 03:17 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.5 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 18 km a Norte-Nordeste de Peniche.Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Peniche.Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.A localização do epicentro de um sismo é um processo físico e matemático complexo que depende do conjunto de dados, dos algoritmos e dos modelos de propagação das ondas sísmicas. Agências diferentes podem produzir resultados ligeiramente diferentes. Do mesmo modo, as determinações preliminares são habitualmente corrigidas posteriormente, pela integração de mais informação. Em todos os casos acompanhe sempre as indicações dos serviços de proteção civil. Toda e qualquer utilização do conteúdo deste comunicado deverá sempre fazer referência à fonte. Sáb, 30 Jul 2016 02:44:47
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/comunicados/


----------



## lserpa (31 Jul 2016 às 12:01)

Comunicado sismológico de dia 31-07-16
Açores 

"Comunicado Sismológico 21/2016

Comunicado Sismológico

31, Julho de 2016 às 08:11
O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que, o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) emitiu o seguinte comunicado:
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que desde as 23:19 (hora local) do dia 29 de julho, tem vindo a ser registada atividade sísmica numa região epicentral localizada no mar, entre 20 a 30 km a W da ilha do Faial. Até ao momento foram registados 29 eventos, todos de baixa magnitude, tendo o mais forte ocorrido às 23:19 do dia 29 de julho com magnitude 3,0 ML (Richter). Não há informação de qualquer evento ter sido sentido pela população.

 O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.



NOTAS  

1. O CIVISA solicita que qualquer notícia sobre a ocorrência de sismos sentidos pela população seja reportada através do formulário disponibilizado no seu portal público ou no sítio da internet de acesso restrito ao SRPCBA.

 2. O presente comunicado complementa a informação disponibilizada pelo CIVISA no sítio da internet de acesso restrito ao SRPCBA."






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jul 2016 às 16:28)

> *Aviso de Sismo no Continente 31-07-2016 16:05
> 2016-07-31 16:05:42*
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 31-07-2016 pelas 16:05 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Símica do Continente, *um sismo de magnitude 3.5 *(Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de *6 km a Norte-Nordeste de Cadaval*.
> 
> ...



Comunicado inicial ainda, porque de certeza que foi sentido:






Update 16:42:


> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com *intensidade máxima III/IV* (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Cadaval, Obidos e Peniche.


----------



## usoldier (31 Jul 2016 às 16:35)

Estou na Lourinhã senti bem a secretaria a abanar


----------



## MSantos (31 Jul 2016 às 16:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> Comunicado inicial ainda, porque de certeza que foi sentido:



Dada a proximidade temporal e territorial, este sismo que ocorreu hoje na zona do Cadaval está muito provavelmente relacionado com o que houve ontem ao largo de Peniche.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jul 2016 às 18:58)

Pequena réplica 30 min depois do inicial:


----------



## jorgeanimal (31 Jul 2016 às 21:29)

Senti-o aqui na Lourinhã. Muito breve mas intenso.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jul 2016 às 21:43)

Outra pequena réplica pelas 19:49 locais.


----------



## lserpa (1 Ago 2016 às 16:37)

01-08-2016 08:05
Faial
Atividade sísmica a W da ilha do Faial - atualização
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que desde as 23:19 (hora local) do dia 29 de julho, tem vindo a ser registada atividade sísmica numa região epicentral localizada no mar, entre 20 a 30 km a W da ilha do Faial. Até ao momento foram registados 35 eventos, todos de baixa magnitude, tendo o mais forte ocorrido às 23:19 do dia 29 de julho com magnitude 3,0 ML (Richter). Não há informação de qualquer evento ter sido sentido pela população.
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.






Fontes

CVARG/CIVISA


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2016 às 21:59)

Magnitude    4.5
Region    AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
Date time    2016-08-07 18:04:38.7 UTC
Location    39.83 N ; 29.55 W
Depth    2 km

http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=522518

*DOWNGRADED: 4.1 at 20 km 

*AND NOW UPGRADED: 4.7 at 10 km**


----------



## irpsit (7 Ago 2016 às 22:10)

É normal tres sismos de M3 na zona do Cadaval-Peniche em tres dias?
Talvez uma pequena crise seismica em alguma falha local...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2016 às 16:39)

*Magnitude    mb 4.8
Region    AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE*
Date time    2016-08-11 09:24:28.4 UTC
Location    36.66 N ; 12.58 W
Depth    10 km
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=523200


----------



## Garcia (19 Ago 2016 às 12:47)

boas..
parece que senti um pequeno abalo agora mesmo... será??


----------



## usoldier (19 Ago 2016 às 12:58)

Confirmo abanou um bocado


----------



## Antares (19 Ago 2016 às 12:58)

Sim, eu também senti, aqui perto de Mafra,


----------



## Antares (19 Ago 2016 às 13:09)

Já está o shakemap disponível no sítio do IPMA: http://shakemap.ipma.pt/.
Magnitude 4.1 e epicentro uns 70 Km a Oeste do Cabo Carvoeiro.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Ago 2016 às 13:11)

Magnitude 4.1, ao largo de Peniche.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (19 Ago 2016 às 13:38)

Sentido em Mafra!


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Ago 2016 às 13:54)

JoãoLuísAguiar disse:


> Sentido em Mafra!




E na Ericeira também


----------



## Aspvl (19 Ago 2016 às 14:54)

Por São Pedro de Moel o sismo também foi sentido. As loiças tilintaram um pouco.
Tentei preencher o formulário do IPMA, mas o servidor estava em baixo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2016 às 19:41)

*"Um sismo como o de 1755 só provavelmente daqui a 100 anos"*

 Em poucas semanas, três abalos sísmicos de fraca intensidade fizeram notícia em Portugal. Mas é tudo normal. "Não há motivos para alarme", garante o geólogo e professor Pedro Terrinha.

O sismo sentido na zona de Lisboa às 12h44 não provocou estragos, mas foi sentido por várias pessoas. Pedro Terrinha diz que "este evento geológico aconteceu no Esporão da Estremadura, a 80 quilómetros de Peniche" e que "é normal acontecerem sismos deste tipo ali".

Numa campanha oceânica naquela zona detectou-se um conjunto de pequenas depressões no fundo do mar, reconhecidas como _pockmarks_, que são estruturas formadas pela libertação rápida e abrupta de fluidos, que migram através da coluna sedimentar e que provocam pequenos sismos.

Em Portugal, a maioria dos sismos tem origem no sul do país por esta ser "uma zona de convergência entre a placa euroasiática e a placa africana" e nos Açores por ser uma "zona de divergência entre a placa norte-americana, euroasiática e placa africana".

A libertação de energia acumulada neste tipo de zonas é, por isso, um "evento regular" que "não nos deve deixar com motivos de preocupação". Confrontado com o facto de Portugal não ter um sismo de elevada magnitude desde 1755, o professor esclarece que "têm sido feitos vários estudos geológicos" e que "um sismo de grande magnitude, como o de 1755, só provavelmente daqui a 100 anos" lembrando que "é necessária uma grande acumulação de energia para este tipo de eventos acontecer".  Além disso, na opinião deste especialista, o nosso país "começa a estar preparado para este tipo de acontecimentos".

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade IV (escala de Mercalli modificada) na zona de Oeiras. Foi ainda sentido com intensidade III nas zonas de Peniche, Mafra e Lisboa. A escala de Mercalli modificada é usada para determinar a intensidade de um sismo a partir dos seus efeitos sobre as pessoas e as estruturas. A intensidade III representa um sismo sentido dentro de edificios e que tem uma sensação semelhante à passagem de um camião pessado.


 Seguir


IPMA @ipma_pt
SISMO (Continente) / Mag 4.1 / 82 km W Peniche, aprox. / 19-Ago-2016 12:44:19 (hora local) / +Info: http://goo.gl/UR6S29

12: 48 - 19 ago 2016
http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...o-o-de-1755-so-provavelmente-daqui-a-100-anos


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2016 às 20:04)

Comunicado mais detalhado do que é costume do IPMA:

*SISMO DE MAGNITUDE 4.1 (RICHTER)*


> Pelas 12:44 (hora local) do dia 19 de agosto de 2016 foi registado na rede sísmica nacional do Continente um sismo de magnitude 4.1 (Richter) [Figura 1], cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 80 km a Oeste de Peniche, em zona submersa [Figura 2].
> 
> De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, o sismo não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido em diversos locais do Continente [Figura 3]. A Intensidade Máxima apurada até ao momento foi de III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada, 1956) no concelho de Oeiras, tendo o sismo sido sentido com menor intensidade (III) em Peniche, Mafra e Lisboa.
> 
> O sismo de 19 de agosto de 2016 ocorreu na região da Falha da Nazaré, uma estrutura tectónica que condicionou os processos de sedimentação no Jurássico e talvez no Triásico, ou seja, desde a abertura do Atlântico Norte. Esta falha é mais conhecida pelo efeito que teve no desenvolvimento do canhão da Nazaré, um vale profundo, que é o resultado da erosão oceânica de materiais geológicos pouco coesivos. O maior sismo histórico conhecido na região ocorreu em 26 de dezembro de 1962, com magnitude 5.6.



Fig 1. Fig 2. Fig 3. 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...t/media/noticias/textos/sismo-18-08-2016.html


----------



## Lightning (19 Ago 2016 às 21:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Confrontado com o facto de Portugal não ter um sismo de elevada magnitude desde 1755*, o professor esclarece que "têm sido feitos vários estudos geológicos" e que "um sismo de grande magnitude, como o de 1755, só provavelmente daqui a 100 anos" lembrando que *"é necessária uma grande acumulação de energia para este tipo de eventos acontecer"*.  Além disso, na opinião deste especialista, o nosso país "começa a estar preparado para este tipo de acontecimentos".



Começando logo pelo título, os sismos são completamente imprevisíveis, portanto estar a dizer que um de grande intensidade provavelmente só daqui a 100 anos é completamente inútil e absurdo. Eu não venho para aqui comentar com o objectivo de criticar nem desmentir o trabalho de ninguém, mas epa... Esta notícia para mim é pura futurologia. E depois, a bold, a contradição do ano. Claro que se podia iniciar aqui uma discussão que não iria levar a lado nenhum, mas não nos mandem areia para os olhos por favor. Parece que os exemplos de grandes sismos em várias zonas do planeta que foram precedidos de sismos de pequena intensidade não contam para nada. 

Lembro-me daquele de magnitude 6 se não estou em erro cá em PT que deu para sacudir o pó às casas. Desde esse não ocorreu mais nada de especial. 

É só a minha opinião.


----------



## irpsit (19 Ago 2016 às 22:42)

Já o tinha dito no dia 7 de Agosto, e sem querer estar a assustar ninguém, esta série de pequenos sismos ao longo da falha da Nazaré pode indicar um futuro sismo mais largo, que penso puder ser até magnitude 6. É o quarto sismo superior a M3 que se regista num espaco de 30 dias.

Esta falha historicamente costuma causar sismos fortes de vez em quando, e nao tem nada a ver com a falha de 1755, localizada a sudoeste da falha do Vale do Tejo (a localizacao exacta do sismo de 1755 ainda é incerta, mas pensa-se ser perto de Gorringe ou na falha Marques de Pombal, e talvez o sismo principal tenha desencadeado outro no vale do Tejo uns minutos depois).  Mas como digo, o sismo de 1755 nao parece estar relacionado com a falha de Nazaré.

A falha da Nazaré causou provavelmente os sismos de 1528 e 1890. Penso que a magnitude máxima será de entre 6.5 a 7. E é talvez esta falha que apresenta agora sinais de estar a libertar a tensao acumulada. Mas pela experiencia que tenho de sismologia da Islandia, tanto pode ser resultar num evento sísmico maior, como dar em nada. Os sismos sao mesmo assim, roletas russas.

Nao consegui encontrar informacao acerca desses sismos de 1528 e 1890 localizados nessa falha. 
Mas julgando que foram eventos consideráveis, de magnitude 6.5 a 7, e estimando o período de libertacao máxima em 300 anos, eu diria que provavelmente nao iremos ver nenhum evento significativo, talvez um evento mais pequeno perto de magnitude 6, como o que foi registado em 1962.

COnvém observar a situacao com atencao, já que é uma zona com bastante populacao (Peniche, Caldas da Raínha, Leiria, Batalha, Fátima) e um sismo de magnitude 6 ou 6.5, se for superficial, pode causar muitos danos. 

https://books.google.at/books?id=ZPfnCAAAQBAJ&pg=PA538&lpg=PA538&dq=earthquake+nazare+fault&source=bl&ots=nX0UQycSxW&sig=IYYEQ3s6_zDwxBaPgzWKrGZpcQc&hl=en&sa=X&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=earthquake nazare fault&f=false

http://www-ext.lnec.pt/LNEC/DE/NESDE/divulgacao/tectonica.html


----------



## fablept (21 Ago 2016 às 11:38)

> A Proteção Civil nos Açores informou hoje que a atividade sísmica registada na ilha do Faial desde 29 de julho se mantém, apesar de se verificar "uma tendência decrescente" nos últimos dias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fonte:
http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...-do-faial-mantem-se-com-tendencia-decrescente


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2016 às 14:18)

*Magnitude    4.1
Region    AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE*
Date time    2016-08-25 01:33:29.9 UTC
Location    36.63 N ; 11.24 W
Depth    60 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=526070


*UPDGRADED: 4.3 at 10 km*


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2016 às 12:59)

*Magnitude    mb 5.0
Region    AZORES ISLANDS REGION*
Date time    2016-08-28 09:55:03.5 UTC
Location    38.43 N ; 34.95 W
Depth    33 km
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=526926


----------



## pumabr (29 Ago 2016 às 04:32)

Alguém sabe se existe algum registo de um possível sismo sentido no Funchal, ontem (28 de Agosto) por volta das 15:00? Estava em casa quando de repente comecei a ouvir um som grave crescente, até ao ponto de sentir algumas coisas cá em casa vibrarem. Durou pouco tempo (5-10 segundos) mas foi estranho...não parecia ter sido provocado por algum veículo pesado. O som que ouvi era bastante mais imponente do que o de um camião, estava mais para trovão (a parte grave final)...e não me parece que tenha ocorrido alguma trovoada...


----------



## lserpa (29 Ago 2016 às 06:21)

Sismo Faial Açores. Acabadinho de fazer e de me acordar...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (29 Ago 2016 às 06:24)

pumabr disse:


> Alguém sabe se existe algum registo de um possível sismo sentido no Funchal, ontem (28 de Agosto) por volta das 15:00? Estava em casa quando de repente comecei a ouvir um som grave crescente, até ao ponto de sentir algumas coisas cá em casa vibrarem. Durou pouco tempo (5-10 segundos) mas foi estranho...não parecia ter sido provocado por algum veículo pesado. O som que ouvi era bastante mais imponente do que o de um camião, estava mais para trovão (a parte grave final)...e não me parece que tenha ocorrido alguma trovoada...



Segundo o site do IPMA, não há registo.. https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismicidade/



lserpa disse:


> Sismo Faial Açores. Acabadinho de fazer e de me acordar...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Confere: Magnitude de 4.0

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismicidade/


----------



## lserpa (29 Ago 2016 às 08:48)

Houve 2, pelos vistos foi o segundo que me acordou de magnitude 4.2


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (29 Ago 2016 às 09:33)

As magnitudes que se seguem, são de uma outra rede, por isso a ligeira discordância com as do IPMA.

29-08-2016 06:20
Faial
Sismos sentidos na ilha do Faial


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que no dia 29 de agosto foram registados dois sismos a cerca de 30 km a W da ilha do Faial. Os sismos ocorreram às 4:35 e 5:12 (hora local), com magnitudes de 3.5 e 3.9 (Richter), respetivamente.



De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento ambos os sismos foram sentidos na ilha do Faial, o mais forte dos quais com intensidade IV/V (Escala de Mercalli Modificada).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.



Fontes

CVARG/CIVISA


----------



## lserpa (29 Ago 2016 às 09:42)

Digamos que em Mercalli Modificada, a sensação já se torna um tanto avantajada... 


My Weather station data.
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IAORESHO2&MR=1


----------



## pumabr (29 Ago 2016 às 11:33)

JoãoLuísAguiar disse:


> Segundo o site do IPMA, não há registo.. https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismicidade/
> 
> Obrigado pela informação!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lightning (1 Set 2016 às 22:42)

Sei que fui buscar uma notícia que mais pertence ao tópico dos sismos internacionais mas aproveitei para fundamentar o que disse...



Lightning disse:


> Parece que os exemplos de grandes sismos em várias zonas do planeta que foram precedidos de sismos de pequena intensidade não contam para nada.



*"Este sismo acontece depois de um mais pequeno, de 5.7, que atingiu esta área por volta das 10h00 (hora local) de quarta-feira."
*
Fonte - http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/62683/sismo_de_71_ao_largo_da_nova_zelandia_motiva_alerta_de_tsunami



irpsit disse:


> Já o tinha dito no dia 7 de Agosto, e sem querer estar a assustar ninguém, esta série de pequenos sismos ao longo da falha da Nazaré pode indicar um futuro sismo mais largo, que penso puder ser até magnitude 6. É o quarto sismo superior a M3 que se regista num espaco de 30 dias.


----------



## fablept (7 Set 2016 às 00:06)

Sobre o aumento de sismicidade nos Açores no último mês..



> A presidente do Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA), Teresa Ferreira, disse hoje que o número de sismos sentidos na região na última quinzena está acima do que é habitual, mas "é expectável que aconteça".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fonte:
http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticia/numero-de-sismos-sentidos-nos-acores-acima-do-habitual


----------



## criz0r (7 Set 2016 às 11:03)

Realmente tenho reparado num aumento significativo de sismicidade nos Açores nas ultimas semanas, sendo que a zona em questão é praticamente toda ela de origem vulcânica esperemos que seja tudo apenas libertação de energia e nada mais que isso.


----------



## fablept (7 Set 2016 às 11:46)

O Centro de Vulcanologia já à algumas semanas que mantém o título "Atividade sísmica no arquipélago dos Açores mantém-se ligeiramente acima dos níveis normais de referência", sendo que no mês passado apenas informava um incremento na zona central de São Miguel e a Oeste do Faial, devem estar a registar um aumento de sismicidade de forma generalizada no arquipélago nas últimas semanas.

Nos últimos dias ocorreu uma série de sismos sentidos, mas todos numa zona adjacente à fronteira das placas Euroasiática e Africana ou na própria fronteira (Linha branca).







> 2016-09-06 18:45:00 37.305 -25.536 2.1 ML S S. Miguel
> *2016-09-05 16:57:14 37.955 -26.181 3.2 ML Fossa Hirondelle III S. Miguel: Pilar da Bretanha *
> 2016-09-05 01:58:14 38.055 -26.513 2.2 ML Fossa Hirondelle
> *2016-09-04 20:41:42 37.726 -25.251 1.2 ML SSW Povoacao (S. Miguel) III S. Miguel: Ribeira Quente e Povoacao
> ...


A nível vulcânico, apenas temos conhecimento o episódio de eventos de baixa frequência entre a Lagoa do Fogo e Lagoa do Congro (São Miguel), os restantes sismos colocados publicamente ocorreram em zonas que em tudo indica ter origem em movimentos tectónicos.

Ao que parece o Centro de Vulcanologia e Avaliação de Riscos (CVARG) passou a chamar-se Instituto de Vulcanologia e Avaliação de Riscos (IVAR).


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2016 às 11:43)

*Magnitude    4.6
Region    AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL*
Date time    2016-09-08 08:14:49.7 UTC
Location    39.78 N ; 29.63 W
Depth    10 km

http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=529324


----------



## DaniFR (11 Set 2016 às 21:32)

*Sismo de 2,6 sentido na Mealhada*

Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera detetou, pelas 12.30 horas deste domingo, um sismo de magnitude 2,8 na escala de Richter na Mealhada, distrito de Aveiro.

"Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Mealhada", lê-se no comunicado do IPMA.

O terramoto teve epicentro a cerca de quatro quilómetros a este-nordeste da Mealhada.

Segundo a escala de Mercalli, a intensidade II ("muito fraca") refere-se a um sismo sentido por um número muito reduzido de pessoas em repouso.

Um abalo de magnitude 2,8 é, de acordo com a escala de Richter, "muito pequeno".


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2016 às 19:45)

Magnitude    3.0
Region    PORTUGAL
Date time    2016-09-16 18:26:38.0 UTC
Location    39.75 N ; 9.90 W
Depth    12 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=531205


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2016 às 19:46)




----------



## JTavares (17 Set 2016 às 19:38)

Só falta haver em Lisboa...


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2016 às 21:19)

Magnitude    3.4
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
Date time    2016-09-17 19:24:58.5 UTC
Location    36.76 N ; 7.32 W
Depth    40 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=531437


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Set 2016 às 22:20)

> *Sismo de 3.4 na escala de Richter a 55 quilómetros de Olhão*
> 
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 17-09-2016 pelas 20:24 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Símica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.4 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 55 km a Sudeste de Olhão.
> 
> ...



Não senti nada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2016 às 22:59)

*Sismo de 3.4 na escala de Richter registado a 55 quilómetros de Olhão*
com Lusa


 Um sismo de magnitude 3.4 (na escala de Richter), com epicentro a 55 quilómetros a sudeste de Olhão e que não foi até ao momento dado como sentido, foi hoje registado na Rede Sísmica do Continente.






A Rede Sísmica do Continente registou hoje um sismo de magnitude 3,4 na escala de Ritcher, a 55 quilómetros de Olhão.

Segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), o sismo foi registado às 20:24.

O IPMA adiantou que, para já, o sismo não foi sentido.
http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...e-richter-registado-a-55-quilometros-de-olhao


----------



## JTavares (18 Set 2016 às 14:56)

Começo a ficar preocupado com tanta sismicidade.


----------



## lserpa (22 Set 2016 às 23:29)

Acaba de fazer um sismo na ilha do Faial, a esta hora ainda não há informações disponíveis. 


My Weather station data.
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IAORESHO2&MR=1


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2016 às 23:35)

JTavares disse:


> Começo a ficar preocupado com tanta sismicidade.



Acho que sismicidade tem estado dentro do que se pode considerar normal para a nossa zona, vivemos numa área geologicamente ativa, é normal isto abanar um pouco de vez em quando!


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2016 às 23:39)

lserpa disse:


> Acaba de fazer um sismo na ilha do Faial, a esta hora ainda não há informações disponíveis.
> 
> 
> My Weather station data.
> https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IAORESHO2&MR=1



3.5?

http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/paginas/sismicidade.aspx


----------



## lserpa (22 Set 2016 às 23:39)

O epicentro foi numa área diferente do habitual, desta vez mais longe de terra, mas mesmo assim suficientemente forte para que se sentisse.


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2016 às 23:40)

Orion disse:


> 3.5?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## lserpa (23 Set 2016 às 00:00)

lserpa disse:


> O epicentro foi numa área diferente do habitual, desta vez mais longe de terra, mas mesmo assim suficientemente forte para que se sentisse.


Aumentaram a magnitude para 3.6ML 


My Weather station data.
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IAORESHO2&MR=1


----------



## lserpa (28 Set 2016 às 17:48)

y


Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2016 às 13:40)

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 29-09-2016 11:58


**Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 29-09-2016
11:58**

 Informação Sismológica Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos
Açores 29-09-2016 11:58 O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
informa que no dia 29-09-2016 pelas 11:58 (hora local) foi registado
nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo
de magnitude 2.7 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou próximo de
Ribeirinha (Faial).Este sismo, de acordo com a informação
disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais
e foi sentido com intensidade máxima V (escala de Mercalli
modificada) na região de Ribeirinha, Faial.
 Fonte: IPMA


----------



## lserpa (30 Set 2016 às 23:05)

Mais um sismo de pequena magnitude no Faial, atingindo uma magnitude de 1.3 ML, desta vez teve como epicentro a freguesia da Praia Do Almoxarife, sentido com uma intensidade III Mercali Modificada.


----------



## lserpa (1 Out 2016 às 11:43)

Bom dia, o IPMA disponibilizou no seu sitehttp://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismicidade/ os registo sismológicos efetuados pela sua rede relativamente aos eventos de baixa magnitude que se tem vindo a registar na ilha do Faial, a qual nos dá uma ideia bastante boa da profundidade dos mesmos.
Podemos concluir que os eventos registados foram muito superficiais.
2016-09-30 19:06 38,58 -28,62 - 1,0 E Caldeira (Faial) --- --- -
2016-09-30 08:06 38,59 -28,62 2 0,7 E Caldeira (Faial) --- --- -
2016-09-29 11:58 38,59 -28,62 1 2,7 E Caldeira (Faial) V Ribeirinha -

O sismo da Ribeirinha o qual foi sentido como V (Mercali modificada) estima-se que terá sido a 1 km de profundidade. O último evento sentido, não foi possível determinar a sua profundidade, mas creio que poderá ter sido inferior a 1 km.
Conclui-se até agora que todos os eventos foram de baixa magnitude e bastante superficiais, daí a razão destes sismos não serem sentidos a poucos quilómetros do epicentro.

Nota: As conclusões não são oficiais, portanto não devem ser seguidas como certas.

Sismos registados por redes diferentes poderão obter valores, intensidades e profundidades diferentes.


----------



## lserpa (1 Out 2016 às 13:32)

Nota informativa SRPCBA


----------



## mhenriques (18 Out 2016 às 23:14)

*Evento mais recente *
*Localização* *Data* *Hora* *Magnitude*
*NW Caldas da Rainha*
_(ID *2016101816193301*)_ *Oct 18 2016* *16:19:33 GMT* *3.0, 
Mais um na zona do Canhão da Nazaré, alguma actividade anormal nesta zona nos ultimos meses.*


----------



## clone (23 Out 2016 às 23:40)

Aviso de Sismo no Continente 23-10-2016 23:23
2016-10-23 23:23:49
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 23-10-2016 pelas 23:23 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.8 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 6 km a Norte-Nordeste de Pampilhosa da Serra.


----------



## Célia Salta (23 Out 2016 às 23:46)

clone disse:


> Aviso de Sismo no Continente 23-10-2016 23:23
> 2016-10-23 23:23:49
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 23-10-2016 pelas 23:23 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.8 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 6 km a Norte-Nordeste de Pampilhosa da Serra.



Eu nao senti, mas foi bem audivel...


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2016 às 09:36)

*Sismo de 1755 em Lisboa foi superior ao do Japão e pode repetir-se*


O terramoto de 1755 aconteceu há 261 anos e foi superior ao grande sismo do Japão de 2011, com 8,9 graus de magnitude, diz a especialista Cristina Oliveira, que avisa para a possibilidade de a história se repetir.

Recém-chegada de Itália, onde fez parte de uma equipa que esteve a estudar a resistência aos sismos dos edifícios, consoante estão ou não reforçados, a especialista, engenheira civil e professora, visitou o Japão um ano após o sismo de 2011, ainda viu um autocarro no cimo de um edifício, e garante: "comparámos a intensidade e o de Lisboa, de 1755, foi maior, teve mais intensidade e o seu impacto atingiu maiores distâncias".

Professora da Escola Superior de Tecnologia do Barreiro, do Instituto Politécnico de Setúbal, Cristina Oliveira diz que o país não está preparado, nem preocupado, com a atividade sísmica, ao contrário de Itália, onde as pessoas estão sensibilizadas e as autoridades preparadas.

No sismo de domingo, disse, as pessoas ainda não tinham regressado a casa, estavam a dormir nos automóveis. E depois também não é permitido voltar a ocupar as casas sem que os bombeiros, altamente especializados, façam uma vistoria.

Lembrou a professora que Portugal tem regulamentação antissísmica desde 1958, que tem vindo a ser aperfeiçoada, mas não se sabe como estão os edifícios anteriores.

"As casas deviam ser revistas de tempos a tempos, mas nada é feito. No ano passado foi publicada legislação que é praticamente ignorada, porque diz que, na recuperação de prédios, não se pode diminuir a resistência sísmica existente. Mas não obriga a reforço. E se não tiver resistência nenhuma também nada acontece", diz à Lusa.

Com o panorama português, os investigadores pensam que "vai ter de haver uma desgraça para que as coisas mudem" e gostariam de evitar isso, porque um sismo como os de Itália seria "devastador", tanto mais que a localização geográfica do país, alerta a professora, admite sismos de intensidade inimaginável.

Itália tem sempre sismos de magnitude mais baixa porque está sob influência de uma falha dentro da placa tectónica, Portugal está sob influência de uma zona de subdução (a sul do Algarve), de convergência de placas, onde uma se infiltra debaixo de outra e a pressiona, levando a sismos quando a tensão é demasiada e há um ressalto.

"Há sempre uma tensão, só não sabemos quando é libertada. Mas historicamente, de 200 em 200 anos, há grandes sismos em Portugal", diz.

Mas diz também que da "lição" de 1755 restaram apenas duas frases ("resvés Campo de Ourique" e "cair o Carmo e a Trindade") e que os portugueses não estão preparados nem alertados, nem preocupados, e não sabem como se comportar perante um sismo.

E não sabem que há o risco, real, de 1755 se repetir e de nomeadamente em Lisboa só zonas mais recentes "se aguentarem". Há 261 anos, a esta hora, ninguém diria que ia acontecer. Mas aconteceu.


http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/...or-ao-do-japao-e-pode-repetir-se-5474159.html


----------



## JTavares (1 Nov 2016 às 11:40)

Somos um país do deixa andar, quando houver um sismo com S vai tudo andar aos gambuzinos. A maioria dos tugas fugirá de casa não porque é regra mas por medo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2016 às 20:15)

*Magnitude ML 3.4 
Region WEST OF GIBRALTAR *
Date time 2016-11-11 08:14:41.3 UTC
Location 36.88 N ; 9.41 W
Depth 80 km
Distances 205 km S of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 518,000 / local time: 08:14:41.3 2016-11-11 
133 km W of Faro, Portugal / pop: 41,400 / local time: 08:14:41.3 2016-11-11 
*44 km W of Sagres*, Portugal / pop: 2,000 / local time: 08:14:41.3 2016-11-11 
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=544552


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2016 às 18:54)

*Magnitude    2.9
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-11-12 15:24:58.1 UTC
Location    36.31 N ; 5.94 W
Depth    15 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=544871

*Magnitude    3.0
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-11-12 15:26:56.6 UTC
Location    36.52 N ; 5.89 W
Depth    8 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=544873


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Nov 2016 às 19:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Magnitude ML 3.4
> Region WEST OF GIBRALTAR *
> Date time 2016-11-11 08:14:41.3 UTC
> Location 36.88 N ; 9.41 W
> ...


Ontem estava a ouvir a conversa de dois senhores que disseram que sentiram um sismo em Lisboa de manhã, eles pelo que percebi estavam suspensos, com cabos no topo do edifício (talvez estivessem a lavar janelas). Será algo de relevante?


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2016 às 19:17)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ontem estava a ouvir a conversa de dois senhores que disseram que sentiram um sismo em Lisboa de manhã, eles pelo que percebi estavam suspensos, com cabos no topo do edifício (talvez estivessem a lavar janelas). Será algo de relevante?


Olá boa tarde. Talvez fosse este o sismo que eles sentiram... é interessante o suficiente para ir seguindo... se ficar por aqui é só um ajustamento.


----------



## camrov8 (13 Nov 2016 às 18:13)

impossível um sismo de tão pouca intensidade já mais seria sentido em Lisboa.


----------



## jorgepaulino (17 Nov 2016 às 20:16)

20:13 / 20:14

Um pequeno estrondo agora mesmo pela zona norte de Arraiolos.


----------



## jorgepaulino (18 Nov 2016 às 10:17)

Cá está o registo do IPMA:

*Data (TU)* *Lat.* *Lon.* *Prof.* *Mag.* *Ref.* *Grau* *Local* *+ info*
2016-11-17  20:14  38,77 -8,04 3       1,5      NW Arraiolos --- --- -

O IGN Espanhol colocou logo ontem, mas com uma maior magnitude.

*Evento Fecha Hora (GMT)*               Latitud Longitud  Prof (km) Int. (***) Máx. Mag Tipo Mag.   (**) Localización Info *
es2016nokog   17/11/2016 20:14:32   38.7596 -8.0535    12              2.1 mbLg                                   NW ARRAIOLOS.POR [+]


----------



## felyzardo (18 Nov 2016 às 13:09)

Incrível eu a essa hora senti um ligeiro vibrar.. óbvio que não terá nada a ver, mas senti... Até comentei com um colega de trabalho. (Na amadora)


----------



## jorgepaulino (22 Nov 2016 às 09:15)

Mais um ouvido, mas apenas na parte final, ou seja, não ouvi o "estrondo inicial", apenas pra aí do meio para o fim.


*Data (TU)* *Lat.* *Lon.* *Prof.* *Mag.* *Ref.* *Grau* *Local* *+ info*
2016-11-22 06:11 38,86 -8,20 8 2,2 SW Mora --- ---


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Dez 2016 às 05:45)

Sismo de 3.5 a oeste  de Alcoutim, bem sentido em Olhão.   A cama abanou bem, mas foi curto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Dez 2016 às 14:23)

*2016-12-12 05:24:48.2*_8hr 53min ago_ 37.52  N  7.57  W  15 *3.6  PORTUGAL*
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=552045





*2016-12-12 02:55:26.4*_11hr 22min ago_ 34.59  N  13.25  W  34 *3.3  MADEIRA ISLANDS, PORTUGAL* REGION
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=552036


----------



## vamm (12 Dez 2016 às 21:21)

E as réplicas não param!


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Dez 2016 às 22:44)

Nem sabia que a zona tinha uma falha sísmica.  Quando, senti o sismo, esta manhã, pensei logo foi no mar a Sul de Olhão, dada a intensidade do mesmo, afinal não, foi em terra a noroeste de Alcoutim.  

Gorringe, não podia ser, que era demasiado fraco. 

Dezembro é mês de sismos, tal como Fevereiro e depois ali em Julho.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2016 às 13:20)

*2016-12-13 13:08:30.0*_09min ago_ 38.47  N  7.87  W  18 2.2  PORTUGAL
*2016-12-12 17:44:54.0* 37.52  N  7.58  W  19 2.0  PORTUGAL
*2016-12-12 15:36:50.0* 36.33  N  8.32  W  12 2.4  WEST OF GIBRALTAR
*2016-12-12 13:53:54.0* 35.18  N  5.90  W  21 2.4  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2016-12-12 05:33:23.0* 37.48  N  7.62  W  1 2.0  PORTUGAL
F *2016-12-12 05:24:48.2* 37.52  N  7.57  W  15 3.6  PORTUGAL
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=64&typ=euro#2


----------



## criz0r (13 Dez 2016 às 13:34)

Não tenho muito apreço por sismos ao largo do Cabo de S.Vicente, esperemos que seja apenas uma mera libertação de energia.


----------



## vamm (13 Dez 2016 às 20:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nem sabia que a zona tinha uma falha sísmica.  Quando, senti o sismo, esta manhã, pensei logo foi no mar a Sul de Olhão, dada a intensidade do mesmo, afinal não, foi em terra a noroeste de Alcoutim.
> 
> Gorringe, não podia ser, que era demasiado fraco.
> 
> Dezembro é mês de sismos, tal como Fevereiro e depois ali em Julho.


Há uma falha nessa zona? Isso explicava porque é que houve tantos pequenos sismos hoje ao longo dessa faixa toda.


----------



## lserpa (13 Dez 2016 às 21:05)

vamm disse:


> Há uma falha nessa zona? Isso explicava porque é que houve tantos pequenos sismos hoje ao longo dessa faixa toda.


Digamos, que as falhas surgem com o tempo em zonas geologicamente ativas, não sei se foi o caso, ou poderia já ser uma falha onde a atividade estava inativa há muito tempo, tinha que se ver todos os registos dessa área desde sempre para tirar conclusões. 
Não conheço a realidade dessa área. Creio que o @fablept terá acesso a melhores dados.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Fada (14 Dez 2016 às 16:57)

Esta noite tive um sonho estranho.

Estava na casa dos meus pais, no Algarve, de repente a minha mãe vai à janela e vê uma onde gigante que avança na direção da casa. Dá o alarme para dentro de casa e eu começo a pensar que temos de fugir... mas de seguida ao chão começa a tremer violentamente. Olha pela janela para os prédios em frente e sinto que eles não vão aguentar o abalo e que se vão (desfazer???)... nessa altura acordo.

É um sonho e vale o que vale. Mas de manhã fui logo ver o site do ipma.... e  realmente existe muita atividade.
O sonho não tem qualquer valor, mas o perigo de um sismo de grandes dimensões e subsequente maremoto é real... no entanto pode ser amanhã,  ou pode ser daqui a 20 ou 100 anos.
E infelizmente não existem formas reais de prever quando irá acontecer.


----------



## camrov8 (14 Dez 2016 às 23:44)

http://myshake.berkeley.edu/
quem gosta de tecnologia


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2016 às 19:06)

*2016-12-15 18:50:56.0*_15min ago_ 36.22  N  8.55  W  31 2.2  WEST OF GIBRALTAR
*2016-12-15 09:43:28.0*_9hr 22min ago_ 36.25  N  8.50  W  1 2.0  WEST OF GIBRALTAR
*2016-12-15 06:27:28.0* 37.02  N  10.77  W  10 2.1  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=64&typ=euro#2


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2016 às 19:16)

Garcia disse:


> Boas. .
> Aguaceiros moderado a forte já a abrandar.
> 
> Olha olha. . Trovoada. .
> ...


LOL deves-te ter enganado... aqui são mais é sismos.


----------



## Garcia (15 Dez 2016 às 19:18)

Boa. . Lol. . 

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2016 às 22:17)

*M 3.2 - STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR - 2016-12-15 20:16:01 UTC*
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=552845#map


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2016 às 21:31)

*2016-12-16 19:33:07.0*_1hr 57min ago_ 37.23  N  9.10  W  29 2.1  PORTUGAL
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=64&typ=euro#2


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2016 às 11:01)

*Magnitude ML 3.0 
Region AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE *
Date time 2016-12-18 06:06:14.0 UTC
Location 36.70 N ; 10.80 W
Depth 31 km
Distances 268 km SW of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 518,000 / local time: 06:06:14.0 2016-12-18 
169 km W of Sagres, Portugal / pop: 2,000 / local time: 06:06:14.0 2016-12-18 
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=553444


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Dez 2016 às 16:56)

*2016-12-26 07:13:14.0*_9hr 42min ago_ 37.33  N  8.73  W  13 2.1  PORTUGAL
*2016-12-25 11:33:05.9* 36.76  N  7.18  W  15 2.8  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2016-12-23 08:57:27.0* 36.05  N  5.13  W  31 2.3  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2016-12-23 03:37:35.1* 36.87  N  7.21  W  20 3.0  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2016-12-19 19:47:00.9* 35.72  N  3.58  W  10 3.1  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2016-12-18 12:01:39.0* 35.05  N  6.02  W  25 2.3  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=64&typ=euro#2


----------

